# Gsm Pair Layed Eggs



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well my gold stripe maroon clowns have layed eggs









they have been very very aggressive over their little area with their anemone and i suspected they were getting ready to maybe lay eggs. today i got back in checked the tank and i see a covering of orange goo on one side of the rock with the male staying close and constantly wafting around it.

unfortunately i dont have the time or resources to raise the fry when they hatch. if im lucky one or two may survive on their own but i doubt it.

but atleast now i know these guys are a 100% breeding pair so in future when im ready i can raise the young.

also the anemone that i have in there is weird. its not a bubble tip. but the lfs got it as a hitch hiker. i wanted one as a trial to see if i can keep it successfully. but it seems to shrivel up every now and again then it goes back to normal. no idea why. but the clowns have taken to it perfectly fine and dont seem to bother them one bit. anyway here are some pics. im sorry for the shitty quality




























ive had some algae outbreaks recently but things seem to be growing well on their own so im just letting the tank go in its own direction with my weekly water changes. i just dont have the time at the moment to put my full effort into this tank. and my new corris wrasse is causing havoc. i may have to get rid of it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

That is cool. Any full tank shots?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice, like cluster said, full tank shot?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks guys. ill try to whip the camera out and snap a FT shot.

anemone has gone back to its original size. no idea why it keeps doing that. maybe its my lighting


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> thanks guys. ill try to whip the camera out and snap a FT shot.
> 
> anemone has gone back to its original size. no idea why it keeps doing that. maybe its my lighting


Lots of anemones expand and contract like that... especially depending on the time of "day"

Congrats on the breeding pair! Are there any other tank mates in with them? can you put your hand in the tank?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks egir for the info. i was a little worried about the shrinking and enlarging of the anemone. and now that you mention it, it does seem to shrink in the afternoons and in the morning its always back to normal. damn cool stuff

at the moment only tank mates are a corris wrasse, yellow/banana wrasse and a porc puffer.

i can put my hand in the tank for too long. if its away from the anemone area im generally ok but if its not the clowns being aggressive its the puffer whos being overly friendly







i love my puffer to bits. so adorable.


----------

